# Motherhood is Ministry



## Pergamum (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello,

My org asked us to write an article about being a mother on the field. So my wife dictated this to me (while rocking the baby waiting to board a small plane interior) and I edited her thoughts into this article:




> ​*MOTHERHOOD IS MINISTRY *
> 
> By Teresa
> 
> ...


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 20, 2012)

This SAHM of three small children (5, 3 & 1) is thankful for the time she invested in reading this. My the Lord bless the "ministry of motherhood" [& get well soon].


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## AdoptedDaughterHeir (Jan 8, 2013)

I loved this article, Pergamum! The first time I've seen my own views on that subject articulated. Amen! Thank Teresa for me


----------



## Matthias (Jan 8, 2013)

Really great article! Thanks for posting! Will be reading it with my wife later this eve


----------

